# 4X4 Beach Access



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone know the rational of prohibiting OTR's from driving on the beach say at State Parks.

I have written my State Legislators about this just this past week and have nothing back yet. But I believe SC should setup something like NC does at places like Ft Fisher, Carolina Beach around Wilmington and at the Outer Banks.

Maybe if everyone would send their local State Legislative Delegation an e-mail maybe we open something up. 

It would generate revenue as NC charges $10 a day or $40 for a full year at EACH of the beaches and would be a wonderful fall and winter tourist attraction to the Grand Strand and Charleston, Hilton Head.:fishing:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

WAAAAAAY too many people on our beaches on the grand strand. Never happen. I do believe you used to be able to drive on the beaches here.

They care about condos and filling them.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Big Worm said:


> WAAAAAAY too many people on our beaches on the grand strand. Never happen. I do believe you used to be able to drive on the beaches here.
> 
> They care about condos and filling them.


I agree that Myrtle, Garden City, etc would never allow it, but I am talking about MB State Park, Huntington Beach State Park and maybe down around Georgetown south to Charleston, and no cruising allowed, drive in setup and drive out and only in designated trails above high tide.


----------



## scsurffisher (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to me. If everyone would respect the beach. Hard to find that these days...


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*driving on the beach*

way back when was LEGAL, set on the pier and saw it often. Have been on the beach myself in a vehicle, grant it I was a young fellow. BUT, even back then you had the guys that could not stay off the dunes, get stuck, fight it, spin, throw sand, and finally had to get pulled out by yet another spinning sand slinger. The beaches were a mess literally. Even if you tried to respect the beach there were to many ruts to drive sensible, unless you were the first after high tide. I agree to a certain extent, that it could that it could be controlled. The tourist season now extends well into the winter months and often year round. The more desolate beaches may be an option. Just some thoughts.


----------

